# Floating slab or full footer?



## P_Bowen (Sep 16, 2008)

If I'm looking to put simple water service to my detached garage here in the frost belt of Chicago, do I need a full footer for this building or are there techniques for piping water into a floating slab building without plumbing problems?


----------

